# Selkie Sailing Charters Cape Cod



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Come sail the beautiful cape and islands aboard a 33'' hunter. Charters occuring into the late fall. Design your own charter or visit www.selkiecharters.com


----------

